# GM Narrie Babao passes.



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 12, 2013)

From Zena Sultana Babao:

REST IN PEACE WITH THE LORD, NARRIE BABAO

My heart is heavy, my mind is numb and I am in pain. I am still in shock. My husband, Narrie, passed away this afternoon at the ICU at Balboa Hospital. He was supposed to come home this afternoon but he had a stroke followed by heart attack. The doctors tried hard to save him, but he has moved on to a better life where there is no more sickness and pain.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 12, 2013)

.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Takai (Oct 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Oct 14, 2013)

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/10/in-memory-of-gm-narrie-babao.html



The below link is to a Fundraiser for GM Babao's funeral expenses:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/10/fundraiser-for-gm-narrie-babaos-1946.html


----------

